# 60 Minutes Says Steroid Allegations Against Lance Armstrong Are Truthful



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

60 Minutes Says Steroid Allegations Against Lance Armstrong Are Truthful by Millard Baker The Lance Armstrong legal and public relations machine has, for the most part, squashed the doping allegations that have followed the seven-time Tour de France champion for most of the past decade. He has used his considerable influence to discredit journalists and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

